# Neuer Router...



## Semo (27 Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit, suche momentan nach nem neuen Router... Das wäre ja in sofern nicht allzu schwierig, hätte ich nicht diverse Anforderungen:

1. WLan 108MBit+
2. DHCP-Server mit Adressreservierung (gibt es scheinbar ab und an nicht)
3. DynDNS
4. VPN
5 Routing/Portweiterleitung auf Broadcastadresse (z.B. 192.168.1.255)

Letzteres ist mir besonders wichtig, um die Rechner aus der Ferne mit http://stephan.mestrona.net/wol/ zu starten und nicht dauernd laufen zu lassen!


----------



## Solaris (27 Juni 2008)

Wie wärs damit:

Netgaer WPN824


----------



## Semo (27 Juni 2008)

Erfahrungen?
Wie sieht es mit dem Routing auf Broadcasts aus? Hab bei allen Netgear Geräten die ich kenne, die Erfahrung gemacht, das ne 255 nicht angenommen wird.


----------

